# Putting yourself into the world of Warhammer...



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok bare with me here. Recently a few of my mates and I made our own little campaign based on an island which will be played a little bit Risk style. But someone had the idea to sort of put ourselves into the game and chose an attribute based on our real lives or past gaming experiences. It's easier if I elaborate. I play High Elves so chose a Prince. I'm a butcher so I though it'd be awesome to have Heroic Killing Blow. 

I know this all sounds Khorney (I'm a Daemon player too) so take it for the humour it is, and it's just a little thing my mates and I are doing. I just wanted to know if anyone had perhaps done anything similar.

All the best.


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

Me and by brothers Orks did a 40k version where I went a smashing to hell-esque lord with a lot of CC potential- A flying meteor if you please while my brother went an archaic Big Mek with SAG. Bit of a star-wars risk, I suppose


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

There was a thread kicking around with that exact idea in mind about a month or two ago, so many of us will have.


----------



## CountChocula (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah, years and years ago me and my friend had drawn up a world map (of our own devising) and separated the map into countries and areas. It was a very primitive Mighty Empire before there was a mighty empires. It was story driven and wins and losses had effects on upcoming battles. My best friend seems to think that I am lucky and therefore tends to affectionately call me "Lucky Tzeentch Bastard" A nickname Ive grown to love. So I usually run an all Tzeentch army, I tend to not cheese it though. no Fateweaver for me, dont know if thats what you really meant or not but there ya go.


----------

